# RealBench Comp



## storm-chaser

*Download RealBench here:*





RealBench Leaderboard V2 | ROG - Republic of Gamers Global??RealBench V2 Leaderboard


ROG’s RealBench leaderboard lets you submit and compare benchmark scores and overclocking results to compete for the best performance.




rog.asus.com




*You may get an error that the file cannot be downloaded security. Please ignore and chose to save and/or keep the file anyway.

*Size:*
zip, 311MB

*Interface and instructions (there are four benchmarks)

Part1*









*Part2 (just frontloading you with specific data about the benchmarks)







*

Please now run the benchmark and take a snip of your result and post it here.
If we get enough interest I will create a leaderboard.

For example, this is my 9600KF rig result daily driver 5.2 OC
Snip your result like this!









*You can also post a couple CPUz screenshots of your OC config if you wish. I would recommend it that way we get a bit more information for CPU and memory than just in the benchmark alone. *


----------



## CrustyJuggler

RAM speeds: 14-17-17-34-1T
Daily Driver OC: Per core CO +75MHz


----------



## gtz

Working on stabilizing 3733CL14 again, messing with different mesh ratios.


----------



## Arctucas




----------



## The Pook

got super confused on my CPU but it's 100x51, not 24x154 🙃


----------



## storm-chaser

Arctucas said:


> View attachment 2533443
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533450


I see your peak temp is about 100*F, you must have a chiller on this rig?


----------



## Arctucas

storm-chaser said:


> I see your peak temp is about 100*F, you must have a chiller on this rig?


Ghetto chiller, i.e. radiator in open window with outside air temp ~40°F.


----------



## storm-chaser

Okay good, thanks for the interest guys. I will be getting the leaderboard up and running this evening sometime.


----------



## crastakippers

No temps reported for AMD?


----------



## storm-chaser

Excellent guys.

Houston we have a problem! I inadvertently deleted all of my leaderboard templets from this machine when I re-imaged it. I have them backed up on another machine, but that is over three hours away from here. Also, I have them on a USB drive somewhere here in the house, so hopefully I will find that drive today and get started with adding everyone to the leaderboard. I think it's cool that this benchmark measures temps so we will have a category for that as well.


----------



## gtz

crastakippers said:


> No temps reported for AMD?
> 
> View attachment 2533706


It's also broken on my Intel setup.


----------



## TheSteez

Here is mine. 10850K 10c/10t for gaming


----------



## cstkl1

wouldnt 12900k destroy this? .. 🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## geriatricpollywog

cstkl1 said:


> wouldnt 12900k destroy this? .. 🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


Less words more screens


----------



## cstkl1

0451 said:


> Less words more screens


need something worthy to challenge for the effort so till then..


----------



## TheSteez

cstkl1 said:


> wouldnt 12900k destroy this? .. 🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


Who cares. I really enjoy z490. I don't have an interest in alderlake for my own personal system. There is only one way I would use/test alder lake and that's only if i'm brought onto the payroll full time 40hrs a week with a yearly salary, benefits package/vaca package/stock options and be provided all the equipment/products that they want me to test with. Now if the purpose of you saying "wouldn't a 12900k destroy this" is to make me unsatisfied with my own chip to the point where i'd go buy into z690, it's not going to work. I REALLY REALLY like z490 okay? Now if you want me on your team, send over an offer letter already or stop trying to make my property seem like it's not good enough for me when it is.


----------



## storm-chaser

cstkl1 said:


> need something worthy to challenge for the effort so till then..


*sterile benchmark rule*
Commonly known as the "sterile benchmarking rule," these regulations specifically *prohibit forum member performance of non-essential posts, duties or activities* while the benchmark competition is going on/in session. This is done to promote best concentration and a sole focus on the benchmark itself, and nothing more. Thank you for respecting the wishes of the community and either post a result now or come back late once you see something "competitive" for you. If you have anything more to say, please PM me, do not post in this thread anymore. Thanks!


----------



## Wishmaker

System in Signature.
Stock and nothing fancy.

*






*


----------



## Arctucas

5300MHz, outside air ~32°F.











Ambient and waterblock temp sensors need a little calibration, it appears.


----------



## bscool

Used the AI OC in bios and set memory timings manually. Just got the board and cpu going.


----------



## Tehone

cstkl1 said:


> need something worthy to challenge for the effort so till then..


Wow buddy your a little full of yourself arent you, and dont get the spirit of these competitions at all, I hope you change your attitude for no ones sake but your own. Want a competition? go beat my port royal score with a 11700k 3070 ti good luck



storm-chaser said:


> *sterile benchmark rule*
> Commonly known as the "sterile benchmarking rule," these regulations specifically *prohibit forum member performance of non-essential posts, duties or activities* while the benchmark competition is going on/in session. This is done to promote best concentration and a sole focus on the benchmark itself, and nothing more. Thank you for respecting the wishes of the community and either post a result now or come back late once you see something "competitive" for you. If you have anything more to say, please PM me, do not post in this thread anymore. Thanks!


how ya doing man been a few weeks heres my submission this is on my msi gl75 leopard with a 10750h 2070 stock


----------



## storm-chaser

Tehone said:


> how ya doing man been a few weeks heres my submission this is on my msi gl75 leopard with a 10750h 2070 stock


hey, thanks. Im good. Thanks for your sub. And defending the honor. lol

Ill get the leaderboard up tonight, might be too little too late but we will see.


----------



## domdtxdissar

cstkl1 said:


> need something worthy to challenge for the effort so till then..


Here you go, my old highscore from january.. Almost 1 year old now  
Systemscore = 409k
(nevermind the passmark score, i have done higher since)


----------



## cstkl1

domdtxdissar said:


> Here you go, my old highscore from january.. Almost 1 year old now
> Systemscore = 409k
> (nevermind the passmark score, i have done higher since)
> View attachment 2535794


thats some serious numbers right there. 

👍🏽👍🏽👍🏽👍🏽👍🏽


----------



## JSHamlet234

For some reason, this version is giving me a problem. I'll have to see if I can sort it out. I get around 205K in version 2.43, but I'm pretty sure the scores are different (lower) in 2.56.


----------



## storm-chaser

JSHamlet234 said:


> For some reason, this version is giving me a problem. I'll have to see if I can sort it out. I get around 205K in version 2.43, but I'm pretty sure the scores are different (lower) in 2.56.


Let me know if you get it sorted. I can always go back and try an older version if you need someone to do that for comparison purposes. 

Leaderboard is finally up. It's definitely not my best work. Then again, I don't think anyone in the world is doing their best work right about now.


----------



## JSHamlet234

OK, I got it to run. For some reason, my 150% text scaling setting was causing the problem. This one needs a lot more voltage than most benches, so 4.5GHz will have to do (for now ).

EDIT: I just realized that the ambient temp is damn near 30C. This can happen when your landlord controls the heat, and it's unusually warm outside. I thought my CPU turned into a potato, but actually this entire apartment is a deep fryer atm.


----------



## domdtxdissar

*523k* 

7950x @ PBO CO
6200MT/S tight timings
3090 @ daily clocks


----------



## stahlhart




----------



## storm-chaser

I Will try this on the main rig when I get home.


----------

